# [POLL] Will you be buying a Zen3/Ryzen 5000 CPU?



## xman2007 (Oct 8, 2020)

As the title and poll suggest, simple question, will you be buying a Zen3/Ryzen 5000 CPU

No explanations necessary though feel free to add a comment based on your choice.

it's not an AMD vs Intel thread  just a fun poll to see what fellow enthusiasts are planning/not planning in wake of the recent Zen3 announcement and some bold claims from AMD.

Ithink I've covered all the bases in terms of the poll options though let me know if you think I have missed anything. 

FYI, I chose "I will buy an older gen....." as I had always planned on going for a 3600/x with my current build when I had upgraded the other core parts, now I will wait for sub £150 prices


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 8, 2020)

only just got a 3900x, so ill be sticking for a while. i must say the 5900x do look tempting , i will see how it gos never say never   .


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 8, 2020)

My Threadripper 1950x looks worse and worse each time these new chips come out...

It does the job I bought it for though. Got my video editing, got my compiles, get to play with 30+ thread mutlithreading code (OpenMP mostly), etc. etc. I don't think I'll be upgrading any time soon, but man... I can't believe how much better the $750 price point has gotten in just 2 years.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 8, 2020)

I vote other's. Because I will be getting zen 3, in fact if all goes to plan it will be two Zen 3. I'm planning a 2 pc in 1 case.

So planning on 5600X and 5950X. I will not wait for Intel's 11 gen. It's just 14nm all over again and I really need to replace X58 with something new. 

Just waiting for RTX 3080 and rtx 3060/3060 TI to be available again. Then they are, then I will get Zen 3 CPU's as well.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 8, 2020)

Other. Expaination: no.

Extra comments: I already have a 3900x. Lucky enoughto get it boosting and running well on a Strix x370-f. Sooner upgrade to a new gpu and that may be a while off at this point. They look great. Ive run gens 1-3 on this board and its always been nice. 3900x is really looking like a good balance though. The price balance there I think might be as good as it gets for a while. And Im okay with that. Highly suspect this platform will carry me for a good few years. Maybe 2-3 gens past this one Id consider it. Itd be a shame to let a great chip go so soon.

Plus... I have other hobbies. That upgrade is a whole new musical instrument, camera lens, piece of audio equipment, bike, saw... Ive got problems with the stuff to do the stuff. I want to do all of this stuff that requires things. My pc already does the things. So many things go further for me than yet another cpu upgrade. Im actually super happy to have scored a cpu that frees me up to invest in other fun things these next few years. Hats off to AMD for that. Keep going at this rate, the next upgrade in a few years will have my 3900x looking like a pentium.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 8, 2020)

Definitely. High single core performance has proven over time to be the only real "future-proofing" feature that actually does make a PC last longer.
Either the 5600X or 5900X is where the value seems to be. The 5800X performance-per-dollar is quite mediocre which is a shame.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 8, 2020)

Maybe around 2021 summer and even then only the entry level model like idk 5300x or whatever its gonna be called.

If not that I will just get a second hand 3600, my current mobo supports it easily and its still a decent upgrade.

But right now or until the time frame I mentioned I see no reason to upgrade my 1600x, still does everything I need it for._ 'I'm not a high refresh rate gamer nor care about it'_


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes, if I can afford it, I'll be grabbing a new board and CPU with RAM for another build, I can put this 3900X to great use and make it a cruncher and a secondary gamer for whatever I fancy 

The price of the new CPUs I was talking to a friend about a few days ago, I said if they increase them as we've seen in the past they aren't going to be very well liked.  $50 for that performance increase?  Sign me up.  Damn right they should be charging a little more for all of the amazing work they have put into these CPUs and how fast they have them.  

We can all go on about the usual, AMD Intel Nvidia rubbish but personally I'm blown away at how far AMD have progressed in 3 years with these Ryzen.  I've each series of CPU so far, if I ever had the time I'd love to do a performance piece on what's changed but it's not really needed, it's everywhere on the web and when these reviews go live, I bet the internet will crash due to all the pre orders going on!  

I really hope things go better for AMD new CPU launch than others of late...


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 8, 2020)

I will keep my current CPU and wait for AM5.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 8, 2020)

More than likely yes, but I am worried that the scalpers will just instabuy them anyway.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 8, 2020)

KainXS said:


> More than likely yes, but I am worried that the scalpers will just instabuy them anyway.


Not really had this problem with many of the recent CPU releases and seems it was more down to the limited number of RTX 3000 GPU's than anything else. That said production will have been ramping up in recent months for the next gen consoles so we don't know how/if this will affect CPU supplies being as they are all manufactured by TSMC but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 8, 2020)

Other: Yes, as soon as I can convince my project supervisor that I need a PC upgrade for my work and should be allow to use my research grant for this (also a new GPU, PSU, case and SSD - so essentially a new system). Technically that would make it the property of my university, though in a couple of years it will have depreciated enough for me to keep it even if the project is done.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm long overdue for an upgrade. Was looking at TR but have decided to wait till the Ryzen new hotness as well as the Radeon new hotness hit the market.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 8, 2020)

Probably will be picking up one at launch. I live a night shift schedule right now, so it won't be easy to beat me to the punch 

In all seriousness, my old NCASE M1 build with the B550I Aorus AX has been sitting there waiting on just a CPU for the past few months already because my 3700X is my only AM4 CPU. If the 3300X had been reasonably priced and readily available, that would have been sufficient, but here in Canada it has not been either of those things. Whichever CPU I get, the 3700X goes into the Aorus AX and the B550M TUF gets first dibs on Vermeer testing.

So it'll likely be a 5800X or 5900X. Not enthused about the price hike, but again, I need a CPU. The 5900X is the easy choice for higher boost speeds and guaranteed full DDR4 write bandwidth, but obviously is a fair bit more to handle at full load and will probably be impossible to sustain all-core OC on my C14S. The 5800X is the interesting one this time around with a single, fully enabled 8-core CCX, but it looks like DRAM write throughput is probably halved again. And the inevitable $600CAD price tag for 8 cores with half write bandwidth is a little......well...at least the $700-800 5900X is free from artificial handicaps.

I've got 4Gb SS E-die and 8Gb DJR to push the limits of Infinity Fabric. I'm looking forward to seeing what the elderly E-die can do.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 8, 2020)

Other: I'll be buying a 5800X on launch to build a new PC for my brother who's still on a 1500X and the GPU is starting to crap itself to boot.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 9, 2020)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but the upgrade from a 2c/4t Haswell i3 to a 6c/12t Zen 2 CPU was not enough 

It's not in my budget for this year, but maybe next year? I'll probably go overboard just to make my AM4 rig last as much as possible before a complete replacement becomes unavoidable. More important for me, right now, is replacing my RX 580 with something quite a bit more powerful, mostly for folding-at-home purposes...

Maybe I'll grab a Ryzen 5000 CPU right before they stop being produced (basically around Zen 4's launch)?


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 9, 2020)

We need another option on the poll....If I can buy it, I will buy it.


----------



## Vario (Oct 9, 2020)

Just don't care tbh the 8600K still runs the games.  Running this i5 since 2017, still very content with it.  If I was still on a 3770K, I'd probably buy a Zen 3.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 9, 2020)

When my fav RPG tops out at 74FPS on my 75Hz monitor... then maybe.
But a lot depends on what titles released next yr....


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 9, 2020)

No for me. Not anytime soon cos I am out of job and also already have 3900x on my Apex 15 laptop that I gotten a few months back. I am keeping my finger cross for them to provide a bios update for b450 in the laptop.

I probably upgrade next year  or 2 maybe when a 5950X came out for the final close for this Zen platform.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 9, 2020)

im hoping bots dont grab em all up first


----------



## wolf (Oct 9, 2020)

If I can get a reasonable resale on my 3700X I'd consider pony'ing up to a 5900X, that's one temping CPU.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 9, 2020)

Still have to process this launch a little further, but defiantly contemplating upgrading to either Zen 2, Zen 3, or one of the TR chips. It looks to me like AMD has room to add a 14c/28t chip as well with probably a 3550MHz base frequency and 4850MHz turbo for about $675/$650. They could do that by mix matching 6c + 8c chiplet together. I don't see why that isn't a possible option and a interesting one. The other aspect of that is maybe it's 3400/3550/3700MHz base frequency along with 4800/4850/4900MHz turbo depending on it's configured to operate. In theory it could run just with a 6c chiplet for higher single thread base frequency or just the 8c for higher turbo frequency or a balanced combination between the two possibly. If you mix match the chiplets you should reduce the temps a bit over the 8c chips and possibly get a bit higher turbo out of the 6c chip and better base frequency out of the 8c especially if there is more wiggle room to eek out of things and some chip refinement and/or a bit of premium binning. Overall it looks good with a combination of higher frequency better cache and a sizable IPC lift. I still look forward to independent benchmarks showing it's strengths and weaknesses in further depth, but it's appearing quite decent. 

The pricing I wish was a bit more aggressive I think the 16c and 8c models in particular are should be about $25's cheaper and come down another $25's down the road with a $25 reduce on the 6c/12c down the road as well. I don't think it needs it immediately, but maybe wait a quarter and do the initial $25 price cuts and wait a second quarter and do a further top to bottom price reduction of the new line up by another $25's. To say what they are asking for these chips is unfair though would be a rather big disservice to AMD however. They've provided the average consumer with more CPU performance in the last few years than Intel had been willing to give in about a decade we were on quad cores with lower frequencies and the workstation chips were embarrassing these desktop chips wipe the floor with those chips that use to cost a small fortune.

There is still some time between now and November to decide at least. I do wnat a CPU upgrade myself personally and relatively soon, but I'm uncertain what I'll settle on quite yet at the same time. I still really view TR as a interesting platform as a whole, but the IPC and frequency along with cache improvements of Zen 3 is very nice to see. Hopefully AMD can shed a little light in the not so distant future about a Zen3 TR variant as well. I still really would like seeing a more affordable quad or octa channel TR option personally for the added memory capacity and bandwidth/latency flexibility you always trade frequency for latency if you don't need the additional raw bandwidth itself it's about 1 lower CAS latency for every 266MHz of frequency roughly at least with double data rate DDR that might change with DDR5 and the introduction of PAM4 quad data rate not sure.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 9, 2020)

I voted "other". I'm buying the mobile version when it comes out.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 9, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> It's not in my budget for this year, but maybe next year? I'll probably go overboard just to make my AM4 rig last as much as possible before a complete replacement becomes unavoidable.


That's gonna be a thing for a lot of people. The new CPUs are a little more expensive AND depending on what mobo you have, you're due for a platform swap on top. And the price of good boards has only gone up with each generation. If you have a 500-series board, you can upgrade easily. I'm sure 400's will also get it eventually, unless there's something I don't know about. But if you're still on a 300 series like me, it's a different ballgame because now you're not just shopping for compatibility, you're buying something with more features for more money. Even if they stay AM4 there's no guarantee of support for all of the oldest boards. And it could always be the last one to get backwards compatibility period. So it needs to last, unless you like buying lots of mobos.  It's also a more popular platform than it was during Zen 1 days, when not everybody was hip to what was happening and a lot of people were still writing them off. So if all you want is the CPU power, the value proposition isn't as good this time. It's no longer this little secret to get in on. People really seem to want the shit out of them.

That was sorta my thinking with the 3900x buy. Incidentally, I came from a similar point you're looking at jumping from. I had a 2600 on a basic midrange X370. A GOLDEN 2600 that would do a 4.3ghz all-core and still do a nice 3200/CL14. Loved that thing. But it wasn't *quite* what I was after. I didn't want to be in that position of having to swap the board, so being able to drop the 3900x into my X370 was a really good proposition. $480 had me good to go with what was at the time one of the highest-end normal consumer CPUs. It was a no-brainer. I was thinking "If this works well, that's flippin awesome and I'm keeping it!" You can always wait longer, but sometimes when a good 'endgame' option surfaces for you, you jump on it and have no regrets. All-in.

I mean, that was the first time when I felt like they started dropping what were legit endgame CPU's. So it was like "HERE it is." Before that, they were just getting past being the "builder's favorite" to being the most obvious and generally accepted option. It was simple... if you were going to mess around anyway, the more open cross-plat compatibility allowed you to play around with different chips, which were priced accessibly with surprisingly good bang for the buck. Or just squeeze what you need out on a budget. I was buying them just to try and then tossing them in builds for people when chance came around. Passing on some of the savings to help them out, because it's boring to just sell them and they more than did the job. Ryzen 3000 was more than that. Single core performance and clocks made that leap over the hump. And you won out pretty big if you bought in before, so long as you didn't get the cheapest, earliest B350s or got really unlucky.

I never had problems letting go of Zen+ chips. But looking at Zen 2, it's a lot harder for me to let it go. Not to knock the first two releases, but R3k felt distinctly less like a toy than previous generations, which just weren't as refined. Solid, but still blooming-out with their lower clocks/IPC/memory performance. Many more resonable areas for improvement, though they were very solid and efficient. Beat out better-performing Intel options on price/perf/watt alone, for much of their heydays. As long as you were paying certain things mind, you made off. It was the era of "Hey guys, these things might actually be pretty good!" Whereas now it's full hype machine because there's no doubt they're making major strides with their CPUs.

The way I see it is... at this point, the gains still go up significantly with each gen, but needs don't seem to be catching up as fast. Not for me, anyway. If you're going high refresh, I get it. People who need both lots of cores and faster cores will benefit a lot, too. But R3k already has a lot of common uses covered. Those who stuck it out with R1k or R2k might end up comprising the majority. Or you get it just to get it, because it's cool and it's still a pretty good deal considering the performance seen thus far. It's getting to a point where they're outdoing themselves so much that I don't know what to do with myself anymore.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2020)

I'll wait for a 65W flavour, since the IPC gains will help when my 3080 eventually arrives


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 9, 2020)

At some point yes, but I feel a bit burnt with my 3800X (even though it did deliver in the end, it's not worth the price difference compared to the 3700X), so I'm going to wait this one out until the prices come down a bit sometime next year. Hopefully there'll be a part between the 5600X and 5800X that will be more reasonably priced as well.
Also, due to the current situation in the world, I don't exactly have cash to splurge.


----------



## Glaceon (Oct 9, 2020)

I have a 3900X. I'm just going to wait for Zen 5, lol.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Oct 9, 2020)

It's very impressive for AMD.
A good upgrade for many.
I'll wait to see some of Threadrippers.


----------



## Flanker (Oct 9, 2020)

My i5-8400 handles everything so far. No need to upgrade yet


----------



## Valantar (Oct 9, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I'll wait for a 65W flavour, since the IPC gains will help when my 3080 eventually arrives


The 5600X is 65W.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 9, 2020)

to be honest..
No. not at all.

we are playing on a half decade old crap architecture from intel.
it is late 2020 and AMD (at least on their 100% TRUE AND LEGIT marketing charts) Zen 3 is at best barely infront of a 10900k, which is not faster than a 10600k with a slight OC.

and their Ryzen 5 has a 300€ Price Tag already?! that's way more expensive than a 10600k.


does not look interesting at all to me except the 16 core chip for production and other workloads.


----------



## Erazor6000 (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't see considerable improvement of Zen 3 over my i7-10700K in games, so I will stick with it. And 8 cores for games is more than enough.
Especially when I planning to stay with my RTX 2080 up until RTX 4000 series.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2020)

Valantar said:


> The 5600X is 65W.



and its an option, although losing two cores off my 3700x has its down sides. I just want something that pairs well with the 3080 i'm waiting on, and i need reviews to know where that sweet spot is, at 1440p.

may not even need an upgrade, if they dont boost high res gaming.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 9, 2020)

Mussels said:


> and its an option, although losing two cores off my 3700x has its down sides. I just want something that pairs well with the 3080 i'm waiting on, and i need reviews to know where that sweet spot is, at 1440p.
> 
> may not even need an upgrade, if they dont boost high res gaming.



There's a conspicuously missing "5700X" 8 core SKU. If that's a 65 watt part like the 3700X, that would be the go. And based on the pricing of the previous-gen Zen 2 chips, it would slot in nicely with a US$450 MSRP. Right now you could fit a bus in the price gap between the 5600X and 5800X.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 9, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> There's a conspicuously missing "5700X" 8 core SKU. If that's a 65 watt part like the 3700X, that would be the go. And based on the pricing of the previous-gen Zen 2 chips, it would slot in nicely with a US$450 MSRP. Right now you could fit a bus in the price gap between the 5600X and 5800X.


It's definitely coming - it's not like these 4 SKUs are likely to be the entire series, after all. Focus on the high margin parts first to offset the cost of early manufacturing, then fill out the range as chip supply becomes more plentiful/there are enough chips in between retail bins to make a new SKU viable.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 9, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I'll wait for a 65W flavour, since the IPC gains will help when my 3080 eventually arrives


Isn't the 5600X 65?


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 9, 2020)

In about a year or two, when it's on sale, if needed purely for work though then yes can get it sooner!


PooPipeBoy said:


> There's a conspicuously missing "5700X" 8 core SKU. If that's a 65 watt part like the 3700X, that would be the go. And based on the pricing of the previous-gen Zen 2 chips, it would slot in nicely with a US$450 MSRP. Right now you could fit a bus in the price gap between the 5600X and 5800X.


There's not going to be a 5700x CPU, that place is likely reserved for the zen3 APU. There will most probably be a 5800 non X & perhaps an XT version as well? Since they've aligned the naming scheme, at least that's what most are assuming, there's not gonna be much space between the numbers to squeeze in the older SKUs as they'd normally do. They can of course go the ATI route & do some XTX or weirder variants just to differentiate, but less numbers is what I'd expect going forward.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 9, 2020)

I'll see what are my options for using Ryzen 5000 on my B450 board but most likely I'll wait for cheap 3700X or something.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 9, 2020)

Maybe. I really dislike their pin system, always have. Not sure if its still possible to pull cpu with cooler though.. If last years stuff takes a good tumble in price I may go with one of those instead. It will be replacing a 3770K so Im sure anything would be an upgrade lol. I still hate their pins, so that may deter me. I don't want to buy glasses.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Isn't the 5600X 65?



yeah but its 6 core, i should have been more specific


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 9, 2020)

Mussels said:


> yeah but its 6 core, i should have been more specific


Understood
What really interests me for my build hobby are the APUs. If indeed the 5700 is one the that have a single CCX 8 core with a Navi based GPU it could be great for No discrete GPU builds.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 9, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I'll wait for a 65W flavour, since the IPC gains will help when my 3080 eventually arrives


I might upgrade in the next year or two once I see an 8 core 65W 5700x (and it's price and performance numbers).


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 9, 2020)

Personally, i will be upgrading from my current 6950X to AMD’s Zen4 6950X


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 9, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> to be honest..
> No. not at all.
> 
> we are playing on a half decade old crap architecture from intel.
> ...


Let's remember that the only thing we have that can give us a glimpse of the performance of the 5000 series is the 3300X. That particular chip is faster than the 7700K in single threaded performance. The 10900K is much faster than a 7700K with a much higher core count, power draw and boost clock. I know my 3300X took 4.4  GHZ @ 1.27 V no problem too. What that should mean is that these chips should all get to 4.4 and probably be stable at 4.7 on a good CCCX or single core OC. If that is the case I see no reason why Ryzen should not be as fast or faster than Intel in most benchmarks and some Games. The other thing for me is that you can see that there have been tangible improvements with Ryzen that make the 2600 faster than the 1700 in some applications. I now have a 3600 and that is faster than a 2600. The 5600X is the CPU I have been looking for my Gaming rig since I tried the 3300X.



xkm1948 said:


> Personally, i will be upgrading from my current 6950X to AMD’s Zen4 6950X


That's like 10 years you will be gobsmacked.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 9, 2020)

I' don't see myself upgrading until the intel i5-1400k 14nm die Chocolate Lake processor, hopefully I can finally run Crysis with it.


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 9, 2020)

If the reviews confirm/verify their performance claims _*AND*_ the prices start coming down for xmas or shortly thereafter, I will more than likely to get a new board & cpu for an upcoming build....

If not, then I have a BNIB 9900k just waiting in the parts box


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2020)

I might consider selling my 3900x and buying the 5900x for the difference. Does anyone know how long amd is sticking with this socket?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 9, 2020)

In before an official poll goes up on the front page and this thread closes...lolol...

Anyway, these are looking to be awesome chips... but sadly, none are really an upgrade for me (7960x) for my uses.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 9, 2020)

Nordic said:


> I might consider selling my 3900x and buying the 5900x for the difference. Does anyone know how long amd is sticking with this socket?


Zen 3 will be the last gen on AM4, as far as we know. Zen 4 will change sockets on the enterprise market while jumping to DDR5 and PCIe 5.0, so it is expected that the mainstream platform will also change socket too.

Besides that, it makes business sense. AMD can say that they mostly kept their promise of supporting AM4 up to this point, and changing socket will allow them to better support whatever new features future generations may bring.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 9, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Anyway, these are looking to be awesome chips... but sadly, none are really an upgrade for me (7960x) for my uses.


Out of curiosity; are you running the 7960x for the cores/thread, extra PCIe lanes, sweet deal on the price, combination of things?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 9, 2020)

I'll probably buy into a 5900X for my XMG Apex 15 I bought not too long ago, mostly going to wait for BIOSes to arrive/mature if that happens, or I'll buy into a used 3950X, for now though I don't plan to for a good few months since this 3600 is sufficing for the time being.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 9, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> Out of curiosity; are you running the 7960x for the cores/thread, extra PCIe lanes, sweet deal on the price, combination of things?


Luck and happenstance. It started off as a 7900X I got for review... but a board was proven to have taken out that CPU and it was replaced with a 7960X (no 7900X there I guess). I run it w/o HT typically as I don't really need so many cores/threads for my uses (16 cores threads smokes 8c/16t).

That said, I roll with 2 M.2 drives, SATA based SSD, and two SATA HDDs... so I don't 'utilize' what the platform offers. I'd rather have a 10900K or the Zen 3 12c/24t AMD part.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 9, 2020)

5900X sure looks fine but I already own 3700X and I don't need that sweet single core performance for day to day use. My priority is on upgrading GPU and display. Since I don't aim for 1080p super high refresh rate I'll be GPU bound sooner than CPU bound at higher res.
I'd probably get about €250 tops for my 3700x on 2nd hand market. Which means I'd have to invest another €250 (or more) to get 5900X.


----------



## birdie (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm postponing a purchase because AMD has decided to make a quick buck and removed 5700X from the lineup. No way I'm downgrading from 3700X to 5600X and 5800X is too ****ing expensive, thank you very much.

AMD fans on TPU are trying hard to justify the fact that AMD is now copying the worst monopolistic companies in the world by raising their prices quite significantly and that's a strange phenomenon I cannot quite understand. I mean they've always hated Intel and NVIDIA for offering the highest performance at not so good prices and now that AMD does exactly that, it's suddenly OK. WTF?!

I keep hearing AMD needs money for R&D and ... Intel and NVIDIA do not? Really? These two companies use AI and aliens to develop new products, right? They get them basically for free? Is it how AMD fans rationalize AMD's worst behavior since Athlon 64 when they sold their CPUs at insane prices?

Should I remind people how much AMD charged for Athlon 64 FX-57 in 2005 when Intel pushed their Prescott atrocity? 1031 ****ing dollars.

History repeats.



PooPipeBoy said:


> The 5800X performance-per-dollar is quite mediocre which is a shame.



Quite agree with you. 3700X was great, while 5800X is the absolute worst in the new lineup.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 9, 2020)

birdie said:


> raising their prices quite significantly and that's a strange phenomenon I cannot quite understand



AMD is not a charity, people suddenly forgot about $1000 FX CPU?! If you have the best you will charge more that is normal, and nobody is forcing you to buy it.


----------



## birdie (Oct 9, 2020)

repman244 said:


> AMD is not a charity, people suddenly forgot about $1000 FX CPU?! If you have the best you will charge more that is normal, and nobody is forcing you to buy it.



If Intel doesn't dig itself out of their complacency hole in the next two years, Ryzen 6000 will become even more expensive, have my word. We'll see what kind of cheap crap AMD fans will come up with to justify the rip-off by their favourite underdog. Oh, wait, Intel is now an underdog. How the tables have quickly turned.

Double facepalm.jpg


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 9, 2020)

My 8700K or R7 1700 are way more powerful than I have need for so there's no incentive to upgrade.

Maybe when they get cheap I might get one to tinker with assuming my X370 Taichi can run them.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 9, 2020)

AMD, Intel, Nvidia, Corsair, Microsoft, etc., all charge what the market is willing to pay.  

Also, why are all these AMD owners dumping their Zen 2 chips for Zen 3?  I thought IPC is meaningless and it's all about cores and threads so everyone was future proofed with their 3700x+?


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 9, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> AMD, Intel, Nvidia, Corsair, Microsoft, etc., all charge what the market is willing to pay.


Agreed.


dirtyferret said:


> Also, why are all these AMD owners dumping their Zen 2 chips for Zen 3? I thought IPC is meaningless and it's all about cores and threads so everyone was future proofed with their 3700x+?


Eh, I'm not dumping it yet, but my plan is to keep my AM4 rig for as long as possible, so it's likely that I will be replacing my R5 3600 with whatever high-end R7 or R9 5000 series CPU I can find. Knowing me, I'll probably move out of AM4 altogether by the time DDR6 starts arriving at the consumer market 



birdie said:


> AMD fans on TPU are trying hard to justify the fact that AMD is now copying the worst monopolistic companies in the world by raising their prices quite significantly and that's a strange phenomenon I cannot quite understand. I mean they've always hated Intel and NVIDIA for offering the highest performance at not so good prices and now that AMD does exactly that, it's suddenly OK. WTF?!



Can't speak for anyone else, but in my opinion the current high prices of Ryzen 5000 CPUs will help drain stocks of older-gen CPUs that may remain.


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 9, 2020)

Voted "Other". Not sure really. I keep telling myself I should wait for AM5/DDR5, but I've got that upgrade itch. The problem is I don't really need to upgrade my 2600/5700XT (mainly just 1440p gaming with some very light video editing now and again). Will wait and see what third party benchmarks have to say. Have to wait anyway as the BIOS for my B450 Gaming Pro Carbon won't be available until sometime next year. I see myself as having two options:

1: Stave off the upgrade itch as best as I can, and wait for AM5/DDR5 to come around and let that platform develop a bit before upgrading. *Pros:* Saves money; gets most possible use out of current hardware. *Cons: *Upgrade itch grows stronger, lying in wait, festering, gnawing at my psyche day after day.

2: Commit to an upgrade and go for something like a 5700 (Would be kinda cool to pair a 5700X with a 5700XT), pick up some new RAM (get outta here Vengeance LPX 3000 C15) after seeing what the best option to pair with Zen 3 is, and just ride AM4 into the sunset. *Pros: *Upgrade itch quelled (for a time); better single threaded performance for high(ish) refresh 1440p gaming; moar cores. *Cons: *A sad wallet


----------



## Whitestar (Oct 9, 2020)

With the move to a 3080 or Big Navi I'll be gaming at 1440p so my 8700K should be good for a little while longer.
But if I get that upgrade itch I might scratch.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm fine with my current laptop.


----------



## Mayclore (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm happy to pick up a 5800X... but not at launch prices.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 9, 2020)

birdie said:


> I'm postponing a purchase because AMD has decided to make a quick buck and removed 5700X from the lineup. No way I'm downgrading from 3700X to 5600X and 5800X is too ****ing expensive, thank you very much.


Well, a $50 increase from $250 is indeed quite a lot, but a $50 increase from $500? Not so much. I still think it kind of sucks, but it mainly just demonstrates that AMD no longer feels they need to court the "hey, we're also here, we deliver decent performance at a lower price" image.



birdie said:


> AMD fans on TPU are trying hard to justify the fact that AMD is now copying the worst monopolistic companies in the world by raising their prices quite significantly and that's a strange phenomenon I cannot quite understand. I mean they've always hated Intel and NVIDIA for offering the highest performance at not so good prices and now that AMD does exactly that, it's suddenly OK. WTF?!


Wake me up when AMD starts bribing OEMs to not use Intel and Nvidia parts, yeah? Until then, maybe take a step back and think again which actions you consider equivalent.



birdie said:


> I keep hearing AMD needs money for R&D and ... Intel and NVIDIA do not? Really? These two companies use AI and aliens to develop new products, right? They get them basically for free? Is it how AMD fans rationalize AMD's worst behavior since Athlon 64 when they sold their CPUs at insane prices?


AMD was on the brink of bankruptcy five years ago. Intel has a cash hoard like nobody else in the tech industry save Apple. Nvidia isn't far behind. So yes, AMD has needed more money for R&D than the others, but it's not about them not _needing_ it, it's about them _already having_ it.


birdie said:


> Quite agree with you. 3700X was great, while 5800X is the absolute worst in the new lineup.


Disagree - the 5600X is a much more noticeable price hike (though the bump in clock speeds is admittedly also bigger compared to its predecessors).


windwhirl said:


> Can't speak for anyone else, but in my opinion the current high prices of Ryzen 5000 CPUs will help drain stocks of older-gen CPUs that may remain.


That sounds likely. They know they've got enough consumer trust to sell as a high end option for enthusiasts with money now, all the while they can clear out older products without cutting too heavily into their margins.

Here's hoping Intel actually manages to deliver something _new_ and competitive (read: not another series of 250W CPUs) so that we can get some price competition going. But for now, in the short term, I think AMD has earned padding their margins some - but in the long term, there's obviously the risk that corporate greed will take over there too.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Oct 10, 2020)

I got my 3800X in April, and I'm the type to keep things mostly "as-is" for maybe 5 years or so.


----------



## 300BaudBob (Oct 10, 2020)

I think it likely this spring but I want to see some actual reviews and make sure there are no strange problems on them and give Linux a chance to take advantage of them. Though it would mostly be a win10 gaming machine.
But I'm tired of Intel though I really have no complaints about my old 5930k just a change would be interesting... haven't had an AMD since 486 day (clients always wanted Intel)... a good alternative is so nice to see!


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 10, 2020)

Eventually yes I will.  I built this rig fully intending on putting a Zen3 in it at some point.


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 10, 2020)

Not a single 0.01 Euro in the wallet of AMD..
I do not support any 100% Owned Chinese brands.
They are blind and deaf in the regard of influence by consumers voice, no matter the language in use.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm tempted to ditch my 9900k for a 5900X or 5950X but I'm also tempted to grab a 3090 once the availability normalizes.  I've really liked my 3900X system and like the overall feel of it better than my Intel based system.

So it'll sorta depend on if I want to settle on a 3080 lol. I do want both my primary PC to be RTRT/DLSS capable so that's the priority.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 10, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> Not a single 0.01 Euro in the wallet of AMD..
> I do not support any 100% Owned Chinese brands.
> They are blind and deaf in the regard of influence by consumers voice, no matter the language in use.


What? Chinese owned? What are you talking about? AMD is a US-based publicly traded company with a large group of shareholders. According to Investopedia as of May 21st, its' three largest institutional shareholders are The Vanguard Group (US investment group), Blackrock Inc. (US investment group) and Fidelity Management & Research (US investment group). Two separate Vanguard mutual funds and one from Invesco Oppenheimer (also US-based) are also major shareholders. The three people with the biggest stakes in the company are all AMD executives. It might be that some of these companies are partly or wholly owned by Chinese companies or people, but they are all headquartered in and managed from the US.


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 10, 2020)

Valantar said:


> It might be that some of these companies are partly or wholly owned by Chinese companies or people, but they are all headquartered in and managed from the US.


They deliberately eliminate support about drivers for my VGA card.
Should I  flaming them by the use of western text or in Chinese ?
The best that they can do this is *them to replace my VGA BY A NEWER ,* if they give a shit for the happiness of their customers.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 10, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> They deliberately eliminate support about drivers for my VGA card.
> Should I  flaming them by the use of western text or in Chinese ?
> The best that they can do this is *them to replace my VGA BY A NEWER ,* if they give a shit for the happiness of their customers.


According to your profile system specs, your GPU is from 2009. Are you actually expecting driver support more than a decade after launch? If so: your expectations are very unrealistic. Looking at Nvidia's site, they didn't provide updated drivers for any longer for cards from the same era (both the 5770 and the GTX 280 had their last driver released in 2016).

And are you actually arguing that they _owe you a new GPU_ because they "only" delivered updated drivers for ~6 years? Are you joking?

But regardless of that, you are pissed at them for not providing you support, so therefore you ... claim that you won't support them because they are Chinese-owned? I mean, not only is that factually wrong as I showed above, but it's also very weirdly racist. You really ought to take a step back and re-think things, because both your reasoning and your behavior here are ... quite problematic.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 10, 2020)

Quite straight forward for me ,buy 3900x within a month or so then start rooting for Intel, somebody have to    all within my life span ,cool.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 10, 2020)

I will upgrade to ZEN3 from ZEN2 at some point. Like a year+ from now. Prices are a little steep now plus I don’t need it right now.

Even the 5600X will be an upgrade for me as I have now the 3600. Gaming and internet is all I do. Still I will decide this when time comes, probably between the 5800X and 5900X. Prices at that point will be major factor.

AMD knew from last round that a second 8core SKU would steal fame from the highest one like the 3700X vs 3800X. So they are pushing users to the 450$ price tag for 8cores.
This is frustrating for current 3700X users want to upgrade to ZEN3. For new AM4 users or the ones with under 3700X CPU things are little simpler.
If gaming is the main goal, even the 5600X will be faster than 3900X.


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 10, 2020)

You're forgetting one thing, much like many others on this forum ~ 7nm demand is huge & only surging atm, especially now that TSMC's rumored to be used by Nvidia for a refreshed Ampere lineup. If AMD were to price zen3 chips competitively their Zen & Zen+ chips will have to be discounted even more, *remember that thing called WSA*, not to mention zen2 demand will also drop even if marginally? So AMD will not only have to make up for the increase in demand for zen3 chips they'll have to divert the same chiplets from the much higher margin HPC or severs, not to mention probably cut down on the production of notebook/console or some other high volume chips. None of that's a good deal for AMD, also *people tend to mix up what they want & they need* ~ you likely do not need zen3 chips to survive, if you absolutely want (or need) it you will have to pay for it. This also applies to Ampere, stop making it sound as if* PC parts are a life & death thing*


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 10, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> You're forgetting one thing, much like many others on this forum ~ 7nm demand is huge & only surging atm, especially now that TSMC's rumored to be used by Nvidia for a refreshed Ampere lineup. If AMD were to price zen3 chips competitively their Zen & Zen+ chips will have to be discounted even more, *remember that thing called WSA*, not to mention zen2 demand will also drop even if marginally? So AMD will not only have to make up for the increase in demand for zen3 chips they'll have to divert the same chiplets from the much higher margin HPC or severs, not to mention probably cut down on the production of notebook/console or some other high volume chips. None of that's a good deal for AMD, also *people tend to mix up what they want & they need* ~ you likely do not need zen3 chips to survive, if you absolutely want (or need) it you will have to pay for it. This also applies to Ampere, stop making it sound as if* PC parts are a life & death thing*


You don't think they already have a sizable allocation of 7nm for zen3 CPU's? It's not a free for all so nvidia can't just come in and gobble all the 7nm allocation it wants and to hell with anyone else.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 10, 2020)

Some European pricing here, which makes these insanely expensive. More pricing if you click through.













						AMD Ryzen 5000 (Zen3) series' European pricing spotted - VideoCardz.com
					

Retailers have already begun listing AMD Ryzen 5000 series processors, although they are still almost a month away. AMD Ryzen 5000 series European pricing Guys over at Overclock3D collected pricing information of AMD Ryzen 5000 series from UK retailers (mainly Overclockers UK). These processors...




					videocardz.com


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 10, 2020)

Stay on topic and be nice...
Thank You and hav a good day.


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 10, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> You don't think they already have a sizable allocation of 7nm for zen3 CPU's? It's not a free for all so nvidia can't just come in and gobble all the 7nm allocation it wants and to hell with anyone else.


They ought to but enough doesn't mean free for all, that is to say that current demand from consumer market is not a priority for multiple reasons some of which I've listed above. Console (SoC) demand is usually at or near peak when it's launched especially during the holiday season. Then there's the notebook & much higher margin server, HPC space. All of these segments are pretty big, I'd argue (much) bigger than DIY enthusiasts & in some ways more important for AMD as well. Pricing zen3 chips any lower & they'll likely cannibalize zen2 sales, zen & zen+ chips may also be under threat in certain markets. There's probably some stock left of TR1 & TR2 chips, you can bet they'll be a much harder sell if zen3 is available relatively cheaply. So in the interest of (nearly) everyone involved, except the end user of course, why would AMD want to create additional drama & headache for themselves & their partners?

If AMD could maximize revenues & profits with the capacity they already have they'd obviously sell all the chips the market demands, looking at the demand though *I can't see how they can cope with all of it right now*. So they're tapering demand with high pricing, not to mention maximizing profits while they can. In terms of volumes, perhaps with the exception of Apple & Intel, there's no one close to AMD who's making such high perf (CPU) parts right now.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 10, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Some European pricing here, which makes these insanely expensive. More pricing if you click through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About what I would have expected as prices in $ for hardware just tend to be converted to euros/£ 1 for 1 these days, I'm assuming they have VAT included also?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 10, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Some European pricing here, which makes these insanely expensive. More pricing if you click through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would expect a little “Day 1 inflation“ hopefully availability of stock will prevent it staying inflated and settle on the. MSRP.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 10, 2020)

If you are not from EU then you dont know about EU pricing. There is a good amount of VAT over US prices.
When a hardware launched in US for 300$ in Europe it arrives at least for 300~320€ (350~370$) without any inflation. With an inflation it would be around 330~350+€.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 10, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> If you are not from EU then you dont know about EU pricing. There is a good amount of VAT over US prices.
> When a hardware launched in US for 300$ in Europe it arrives at least for 300~320€ (350~370$) without any inflation. With an inflation it would be around 330~350+€.



Pretty much.
Thats why I stoped caring about $ MSRP cause in my country the real prices can be very different and until I see the prices here I don't /can't make decisions.

Reminds me when the 2060 was supposedly lowered in price and yet the damn thing still cost almost the same right now as at relase, or the KO being more expensive than the rest even tho that meant to be cheaper. _'~410$'_


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 10, 2020)

I voted for "Yes when prices come down perhaps in the NY"
But in reality I'll wait for a cheaper 6 core. 300e is simply too much for me. Especially since Ryzen 3000 launch had a 6 core for 200, this launch has a 6 core for 300. That's a 50% price increase for 20% more performance. Not cool AMD, not cool...


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 10, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> I voted for "Yes when prices come down perhaps in the NY"
> But in reality I'll wait for a cheaper 6 core. 300e is simply too much for me. Especially since Ryzen 3000 launch had a 6 core for 200, this launch has a 6 core for 300. That's a 50% price increase for 20% more performance. Not cool AMD, not cool...


your comparing the 5600X to a 3600 non X, there's a difference there right away the 3600x was 250e upon release, and the 20% performance improvement is IPC, it will be closer to 30%+ maybe more compared to a 3600 when you also factor in the higher clock/boost speeds.

That said there should ne a non x variant or a cheaper 6 core coming at some point, likely the same with the gap between the 5600x and the 5800x etc 4 SKU's will not be all they release


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 10, 2020)

Just check the local market for RTX3080...

No FE cards of course and the AIBs starting from 900€ (1065$) up to 1100€ (1300$), with a cherry on top of the unknown availability (up to 30 days they say but its clearly a lie)... This is with inflation of course.
Still 2080Tis are listed at 1200~1500€.



ShurikN said:


> I voted for "Yes when prices come down perhaps in the NY"
> But in reality I'll wait for a cheaper 6 core. 300e is simply too much for me. Especially since Ryzen 3000 launch had a 6 core for 200, this launch has a 6 core for 300. That's a 50% price increase for 20% more performance. Not cool AMD, not cool...


Actually is +30% for single thread that passes 3900X single thread performance by ~20%.
As for all-core performance we dont know the all-core boost yet but at same speed it would be around +15~20%.

The price hikes has nothing to do with cores or all core performance. Its all about single core and gaming performance. Its a trade off. Now even the 5600X will be better than 3900XT/3950X at gaming.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 10, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> your comparing the 5600X to a 3600 non X, there's a difference there right away the 3600x was 250e upon release, and the 20% performance improvement is IPC, it will be closer to 30%+ maybe more compared to a 3600 when you also factor in the higher clock/boost speeds.


No I'm comparing what was available at launch. 3600X was so meagerly faster than a non X, that no one bought them (and AMD knows it). So in a realistic scenario it's a 5600X vs 3600. That's a 50% price hike. If they offered a 5600 non X for 250, that would be somewhat ok.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 10, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> No I'm comparing what was available at launch. 3600X was so meagerly faster than a non X, that no one bought them (and AMD knows it). So in a realistic scenario it's a 5600X vs 3600. That's a 50% price hike. If they offered a 5600 non X for 250, that would be somewhat ok.


Well contrary to your opinion, plenty of people bought the 3600x the only difference this time round is that they haven't announced the 5600 non-x alongside the 5600x and it's not a realistic scenario, it's still a slightly different lower binned sku from the 3600x even if the difference in your eyes is meagre, we all know there is no more overclocking of CPU's so an extra 150-200mhz was worth it to those who bought a 3600x perhaps? as I mentioned though there will be other options, whether that's upon release or slightly later, so you will see a 250e 6 core 5600 more than likely, expect prices to drop 20e or so after the initial frenzy of the release as well, maybe around/just after NY.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 10, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Other. Expaination: no.
> 
> Extra comments: I already have a 3900x. Lucky enoughto get it boosting and running well on a Strix x370-f. Sooner upgrade to a new gpu and that may be a while off at this point. They look great. Ive run gens 1-3 on this board and its always been nice. 3900x is really looking like a good balance though. The price balance there I think might be as good as it gets for a while. And Im okay with that. Highly suspect this platform will carry me for a good few years. Maybe 2-3 gens past this one Id consider it. Itd be a shame to let a great chip go so soon.
> 
> Plus... I have other hobbies. That upgrade is a whole new musical instrument, camera lens, piece of audio equipment, bike, saw... Ive got problems with the stuff to do the stuff. I want to do all of this stuff that requires things. My pc already does the things. So many things go further for me than yet another cpu upgrade. Im actually super happy to have scored a cpu that frees me up to invest in other fun things these next few years. Hats off to AMD for that. Keep going at this rate, the next upgrade in a few years will have my 3900x looking like a pentium.





birdie said:


> I'm postponing a purchase because AMD has decided to make a quick buck and removed 5700X from the lineup. No way I'm downgrading from 3700X to 5600X and 5800X is too ****ing expensive, thank you very much.
> 
> AMD fans on TPU are trying hard to justify the fact that AMD is now copying the worst monopolistic companies in the world by raising their prices quite significantly and that's a strange phenomenon I cannot quite understand. I mean they've always hated Intel and NVIDIA for offering the highest performance at not so good prices and now that AMD does exactly that, it's suddenly OK. WTF?!
> 
> ...


I'd imagine the older generation chips will remain to be sold, and will likely drop in price, thinking about the market as a whole they're serving themselves as best they can, chip's depreciate with time and while supplies are constrained and something is new it's fair enough to recoup some expenses, Intel are not sleeping,. They will be competitive.


----------



## Aeeu (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm definitely waiting for Intel's Rocket Lake. 

With AMD's marketing hype on Zen 3 and price increase (greed?) with no significant performance increase even per IPC. All I have to say is I am disappointed with AMD. They're starting to believe their own crap. All you hear from them is "ITS GOT 7NM, INTEL IS FAR BEHIND." Well, Intel operates their own fabrication plants and is moving to 10nm, while AMD does not.

I mean it's worth just getting a Zen 2, the price per performance ratio is there. But I'll wait for Rocket Lake.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 15, 2020)

not gonna get ryzen 5k series.
ive got an i9 9900k this system will do for me, i have scheduled myself to upgrade in 2025.
will see whats in the market then, might see intel, amd and nvidia duking it out.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 15, 2020)

Aeeu said:


> I'm definitely waiting for Intel's Rocket Lake.
> 
> With AMD's marketing hype on Zen 3 and price increase (greed?) with no significant performance increase even per IPC. All I have to say is I am disappointed with AMD. They're starting to believe their own crap. All you hear from them is "ITS GOT 7NM, INTEL IS FAR BEHIND." Well, Intel operates their own fabrication plants and is moving to 10nm, while AMD does not.
> 
> I mean it's worth just getting a Zen 2, the price per performance ratio is there. But I'll wait for Rocket Lake.


I have to ask the obvious question: how is an IPC increase of 19% not significant, especially when combined with higher clocks?


----------



## HD64G (Oct 15, 2020)

Another important factor to decide on buying a CPU: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-Security-August-2020


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Aeeu said:


> I'm definitely waiting for Intel's Rocket Lake.
> 
> With AMD's marketing hype on Zen 3 and price increase (greed?) with no significant performance increase even per IPC. All I have to say is I am disappointed with AMD. They're starting to believe their own crap. All you hear from them is "ITS GOT 7NM, INTEL IS FAR BEHIND." Well, Intel operates their own fabrication plants and is moving to 10nm, while AMD does not.
> 
> I mean it's worth just getting a Zen 2, the price per performance ratio is there. But I'll wait for Rocket Lake.


Wellcome to TPU! Your first post rocks!
By the time RocketLake arrives the winter will be over... You have A/C?

Now seriously, AMD and nVidia knows that to hold fabs that constantly need upgrades and expansions is not viable for their "small" line of products. So they let others do it like TSMC, Global Foundries and so. Intel is another story... Just because they have fabs, doesnt make them superior in engineering.
Intel now is moving back to 14++++nm from 10nm that RocketLake was originated in the first place. They forced to import it back to 14nm because as of now 10nm "do not want" to comply , and they need something to show to the market. To state that they are here.
We wont see anything desktop related on 10nm from Intel until 2022, maybe 2023. Something worthy...

And what makes AMD better right now (this may change in few years) is not "they got the 7nm" hype... If it wasnt AMD we will still have i3s sell for i7s. You should be thankfull to AMD that pushed the whole PC market forward and making Intel to stand up from the throne and actually do something.

These arguments about who's (both) got what is childish. Other things count and the performance, price, value of each platform can speak.
Hopefully Intel wakes up soon because that it is in our interest.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 15, 2020)

HD64G said:


> Another important factor to decide on buying a CPU: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-Security-August-2020


Nah, no-one cares about that


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2020)

Thought the percentage of immediately would be much higher


Zach_01 said:


> By the time RocketLake arrives the winter will be over... You have A/C?


Har Har very droll

I'm keeping my current setup anyway. it's fine until i see what intel has, in the mean time i can always snag a cheap(er) 9700k


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

tigger said:


> Thought the percentage of immediately would be much higher


Thats odd indeed... even fanboys finally acquire brains. I didnt vote that either...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Thats odd indeed... even fanboys finally acquire brains. I didnt vote that either...



Maybe the price hikes have something to do with it. but tbh there is really no need to switch to every new gen when it comes out now.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 15, 2020)

tigger said:


> Maybe the price hikes have something to do with it. but tbh there is really no need to switch to every new gen when it comes out now.


There really hasn't been a reason to do that since Sandy Bridge. I don't see the lack of eager day 1 upgrades as surprising though: given how lacklustre CPUs have been for half a decade, a lot of people have held off for a long time. Many of those went for a Zen 2 upgrade, which would make upgrading again rather silly, while those who didn't have little incentive to rush - if you've held off on upgrading for several years already, another 6 months won't make a difference


----------



## delshay (Oct 15, 2020)

No. I only play Dungeon Crawler games & surf the web, so dual core is more than enough. I could probably get away with a single core. To tell you the truth, I'm in no hurry whatever I do with my computer.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 15, 2020)

delshay said:


> No. I only play Dungeon Crawler games & surf the web, so dual core is more than enough. I could probably get away with a single core. To tell you the truth, I'm in no hurry whatever I do with my computer.


I wouldn't go so far as single core, but for your case as you state it, dual core does seem to be enough.


tigger said:


> Maybe the price hikes have something to do with it. but tbh there is really no need to switch to every new gen when it comes out now.


Indeed. At this point, significant performance increases only come from either getting a higher core-count CPU or skipping one or two gens and then jumping to the newest one for a relatively impressive IPC boost and/or better thermals/energy/performance ratios. Exceptions apply, such as if you were interested in PCIe 4.0, for example, but those are rare cases.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

tigger said:


> Maybe the price hikes have something to do with it. but tbh there is really no need to switch to every new gen when it comes out now.


I would say its a mix. Prices, lack of lower end products at launch, not knowing the exact performance across all games and software... and so...
Other than users who have a life dependency on a PC and can make their work go faster even 20%, all other including me we are mostly amusing ourselves.

I came from an 7year old (FX3870, hey I'm a fanboy!) system to ZEN2 Aug2019. Of course I'm planning to go to 5000 as its the last AM4, but that wont happen until 2022. Add a few years more for next platform. The 3600 serves more than well.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 15, 2020)

It's more like people are actually starting to pay a bit of attention. I still remember people back in the Haswell/Broadwell/Skylake days clamoring over the extra 10% or so of performance they could get each generation, arguing for it being worth the upgrade (usually including a new mothetboard) despite that being very demonstrably untrue. Guess it took about five years of fatigue for that truth to actually sink in with people. And ironically that seems to have happened right at the point when CPU performance actually becomes interesting again


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

New users or old system ones, are pi$$ing themselves these days...


----------



## 4kk (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey, got one question:
Should I buy a ryzen 9 3900X for 415€ or wait till 9 5900X is available and pay 550€?? (System will be mainly used for video editing purposes with Davinci resolve, premiere pro...)
Thanks.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 15, 2020)

LMAO, AMD has made you guys spoiled. Yall be yawning in the face of a 19% IPC uplift. Have you all become so jaded after the BS 5% Intel uplifts already?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2020)

4kk said:


> Hey, got one question:
> Should I buy a ryzen 9 3900X for 415€ or wait till 9 5900X is available and pay 550€?? (System will be mainly used for video editing purposes with Davinci resolve, premiere pro...)
> Thanks.



imo wait


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 15, 2020)

4kk said:


> Hey, got one question:
> Should I buy a ryzen 9 3900X for 415€ or wait till 9 5900X is available and pay 550€?? (System will be mainly used for video editing purposes with Davinci resolve, premiere pro...)
> Thanks.



If you need the system now, go for the 3900X. Ideally you would wait for reviews of the 5900X and pick that up assuming reviews are good, but you might have a tough time getting one right out of the gate. If you're okay with paying a bit more, want the absolute best (aside from say a 5950X), and can afford to wait potentially a few months to get one, then go for the 5900X


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 15, 2020)

milewski1015 said:


> If you need the system now, go for the 3900X. Ideally you would wait for reviews of the 5900X and pick that up assuming reviews are good, but you might have a tough time getting one right out of the gate. If you're okay with paying a bit more, want the absolute best (aside from say a 5950X), and can afford to wait potentially a few months to get one, then go for the 5900X



If getting now I'd be getting the 3900xt since there's only a 30 buck difference at Microcenter for ex. that way you get the highest binned silicon.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

4kk said:


> Hey, got one question:
> Should I buy a ryzen 9 3900X for 415€ or wait till 9 5900X is available and pay 550€?? (System will be mainly used for video editing purposes with Davinci resolve, premiere pro...)
> Thanks.


Please wait for reviews 2~3weeks more if possible.
The 5800X could be faster than 3900X/XT, let alone the 5900X. And I'm talking about allcore workloads. Because in games even the 5600X will be faster than any 3000.

And the 3900XT literally has +1~2% more performance than the 3900X.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 15, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Please wait for reviews 2~3weeks more if possible.
> The 5800X could be faster than 3900X/XT, let alone the 5900X. And I'm talking about allcore workloads. Because in games even the 5600X will be faster than any 3000.
> 
> And the 3900XT literally has +1~2% more performance than the 3900X.


I don't imagine a 12c/24t processor losing to a 8c/16t processor in MT loads. It's going to take more than a couple hundred MHz and 15% IPC uplift to surpass a 50% core deficit.


----------



## 4kk (Oct 15, 2020)

(Thanks for all your answers, really appreciated ) Yep, I have thought about waiting. But paying 150 bucks more for a marginal performance uplift in productivity...(In fact, if I remember well, the difference was mainly in gaming. When AMD showed performance in productivity, it wasn´t a major improvement, especially in premiere pro. I´m a bit hesitant, though (If anyone is interested, I´m coming from an i9-9900K)


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Oct 15, 2020)

Valantar said:


> It's more like people are actually starting to pay a bit of attention. I still remember people back in the Haswell/Broadwell/Skylake days clamoring over the extra 10% or so of performance they could get each generation, arguing for it being worth the upgrade (usually including a new mothetboard) despite that being very demonstrably untrue. Guess it took about five years of fatigue for that truth to actually sink in with people. And ironically that seems to have happened right at the point when CPU performance actually becomes interesting again



Isn't 10% kind of pushing it, I remember is somewhere about 7% on average.  
I wonder if this average amd gave us is with out memory tuning there could be up 8% more with memory tuning.
I just seen the redgamingtech video of leak 5,000 series slide. There is now a infinity link between the two CCD's which should improve intercore communication since they no longer have to go to the IO die Like the 3,000 seires does. Then back out to talk to the other CCD. it also reduces latency.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeah we always make purchasing decisions out of blind brand loyalty with absolutely no reliable information available .... NOT !

We will make a decision only after we see the TPU reviewss... 

..... if Its faster in gaming, than Intel's offering in the user's price niche, we will buy it for gaming builds ... until now, we been using Intel because Intel scored better.
..... if Its faster in Premier and Photoshop, than Intel's offering in the user's price niche, we will buy it for editing builds ... until now, we been using Intel because Intel scores better.
..... if Its faster in Rendering, than Intel's offering in the user's price niche, we will buy it for rendering builds ... until now, we been using AMD because AMD scores better.
..... If the new CPUs are faster in x number of things which the user will not install on their PC, we will not make decisions because Intel or AMD is faster in applications that the user will not install.


----------



## Aeeu (Oct 19, 2020)

Valantar said:


> I have to ask the obvious question: how is an IPC increase of 19% not significant, especially when combined with higher clocks?



Correction, it's 3% over Zen 2.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 19, 2020)

Valantar said:


> There really hasn't been a reason to do that since Sandy Bridge. I don't see the lack of eager day 1 upgrades as surprising though: given how lacklustre CPUs have been for half a decade, a lot of people have held off for a long time. Many of those went for a Zen 2 upgrade, which would make upgrading again rather silly, while those who didn't have little incentive to rush - if you've held off on upgrading for several years already, another 6 months won't make a difference


Yep i was still on a 4790K/Z97 un this past July when I made the switch to Zen 2 with every intent of going Zen 3 as a final destination. When I actually do it is undetermined and I’m in no rush to see when the entire product stack is released before choosing one.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 19, 2020)

Aeeu said:


> Correction, it's 3% over Zen 2.


Got a source for that? 'Cause the only numbers we have for now - which are of course AMD' s own and need verification by an independent third party - say 19%. (AMD's test notes say the ipc comparison was done with a 5800X vs 3800XT set to the same clock speed.)


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 19, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Got a source for that? 'Cause the only numbers we have for now - which are of course AMD' s own and need verification by an independent third party - say 19%. (AMD's test notes say the ipc comparison was done with a 5800X vs 3800XT set to the same clock speed.)



Dude, look at said users post history...


----------



## Valantar (Oct 19, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Dude, look at said users post history...


What post history?


----------

